
SCALE 8x: Relational vs. non-relational - davidw
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/376626/d394187886b4f76a/
======
LiveTheDream
FTA: "Transaction support is something that many open source people don't know
about because the most popular database (MySQL) doesn't implement it."

MySQL does support transactions. See InnoDB.

------
jmah
Slides from talk (PDF): <http://www.pgexperts.com/document.html?id=40>

